

WordPress 4.3, “Billie”, released - krogsgard
https://poststatus.com/wordpress-4-3-billie-released/

======
Labyrinth
Very nice new features especially the menu customization and preview. Some of
my current clients will be very happy that they can finally see what the menu
looks like without flying blind. Hopefully this also works with content blocks
in menus as well.

------
anh79
The perfect thing of Wordpress is that it really helps to upgrade from (very)
older version to the new one.

Yah, some months ago I upgraded a wordpress 2.3.3 (released in 2008,
[http://codex.wordpress.org/Version_2.3.3](http://codex.wordpress.org/Version_2.3.3))
to version 4.1 :) I only needed to fix some minor problems!

I will wait 5 years from now to see if I can move from this 4.1 to another
one. Sorry Wordpress 4.3 ;)

~~~
coldtea
Actually since 4.something you can enable "auto-updates", and it will keep
itself up to date.

I wouldn't suggest keeping in client machine on an older release, much less on
a 2,3,4 or 5 year old release as you suggest, and leaving it in 2.3.3 until
now is downright criminal with all the security fixes that have come out since
then.

~~~
anh79
Wordpress ecosystem has many security issues. So upgrading doesn't mean it's
secure. So I run my wordpress on laptop, compile all things to static contents
thanks to httrack , and publish those static contents. No more nightmare, and
the speed is amazing.

Of course, there is no more comments and dynamic contents. But I don't care ;)

------
growthmaverick
WordPress 4.3 named after Billie Holiday. Billie was an American jazz singer
and songwriter. If we look at her life, it was a real struggle since her
childhood. Attempted rape, protective custody, mother left, met again and
became a prostitute. Arrested, sent to prison, served the due period and then
started singing at night clubs. Her life was a chaos but she rose above the
dirt and made her name in the Jazz singing.

WordPress 4.3 generated a lot of buzz since it was released. The most
intriguing thing that I personally like was that Konstantin Obenland committed
a release date for WordPress 4.3 and it was delivered on time.

Read more reactions from a blog post that we compiled at Cloudways blog.

[http://www.cloudways.com/blog/wordpress-4-3-community-
review...](http://www.cloudways.com/blog/wordpress-4-3-community-reviews/)

------
arenaninja
I've only once had to keep a WP site up and running, and although the code has
a ton of smell, most of my work there consisted of only a few clicks. I'm
surprised at how effective Wordpress is as a platform, even if it's slow, and
hope that they make a major version move to cleanup some of the cruft in their
codebase soon. Dropping PHP4 constructors is a small step in the right
direction, forcing plugin developers to do the same would be another. Kudos
Wordpress, and thanks for the overview to the author (I'd never have bothered
to read it otherwise)

------
Tortoise
So many people seem to dislike Wordpress but what alternatives are their if
you want to host your own blog?

~~~
JayNeely
There are tons. Ghost, Moveable Type, Textpattern, Octopress, Statamic, Craft,
PencilBlue, Dropplets, Anchor, Kirby, Expression Engine, Drupal, Lifetype,
PivotX, Nibbleblog, Joomla, b2evolution, Publify, Jekyll, BlogEngine.net,
Mezzanine... plenty more.

------
McGlockenshire
Blogspam.

Here's the official announcement:
[https://wordpress.org/news/2015/08/billie/](https://wordpress.org/news/2015/08/billie/)

~~~
krogsgard
I wrote about a lot of developer facing features and linked to source
materials to help folks get more information that are not blogspam at all. I
appreciate your feedback on my work though, really; you're such a nice guy.

~~~
AlexeyBrin
I think the parent is referring to the fact that some browsers warn about your
blog including unsafe scripts (try to load your link in Chrome or Firefox for
e.g.). While this is concerning, I wouldn't go as far as qualifying the
article as blogspam though.

~~~
krogsgard
Fwiw the mixed content warning is from VideoPress, which is also used in the
WordPress.org announcement and also throws the same error. That said, I
reported it to the right people and it's likely getting fixed across the
board. So while I highly doubt that's what the commenter was referring to,
your followup made the web just a bit better, so thanks!

